# Bunneh - Super Smash Bros. division



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

I thought it might be good to set this up here to recruit some people and as discussion thingy for it.
I'm ryudo_dragoon and I am a leader of a MKW clan named Bunneh. I decided to make a SSBB division of Bunneh and Lelouch says it's okay as long as I can actually recruit some people.
So I'm looking for good brawlers to join, lol.
Either you regularly brawl me and I know you are good or have a tryout with me.
The clan thread on mariokartwii.com for Bunneh.
All members join the clan site.

Members:

ryudo_dragoon
Base name:Ryudo
FC:4983-7219-7965
Leader of SSBB division
2D>3D

Hub12
Base Name:Choose one ._.
FC:
Co-leader of SSBB division

John102
Base name:John
FC:0301-9498-3002
Wolf eats babyz

Toad Kart
Base name:ToadK
FC:

djman900
Base name:
FC:

Join now. =D

l(\_/)
(o.o)
ωl lω
-ωω


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2009)

Maybe... I hate playing online, though.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Maybe... I hate playing online, though.


I don't think I've ever brawled you Tye. o=


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd probably win because I can't play with lag. But if it was IRL...hehe.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Bump. o:


----------



## John102 (May 18, 2009)

can I join?

btw, I want to join the MKW one also.


----------



## cornymikey (May 18, 2009)

hmmmm, how often are there clan wars?


----------



## Chibz (May 18, 2009)

Oh you guys and your Brawl...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> can I join?
> 
> btw, I want to join the MKW one also.


Well...
If you brush up on MKW, learn every SC and learn to properly drift and effectively use items, sure.
As of now, the only people I'd be willing to recruit for MKW are silvah and DirtyD.
Lelouch used to be not so good, but with determination, can now easily keep up with the best.
As for SSBB, let's consider our next brawls your tryout. o=

@Mike, this is brand new, hence my recruiting. :3


----------



## John102 (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, kk

btw, SC's are cheating, and I don't cheat,

.and I drift fine thankyou.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think SCs are cheating then I will NEVER let you in.
And I'm pretty sure you can improve your drift.
Hell, mine is a bit off. xP


----------



## John102 (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, I'm willing to cheat for teh bunniez.

I've been playing brawl so much that my MKW skill must be crap now. I'll practice, then school you.

>=3


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'd be a first. >:3
Try to find a balance between both games?


----------



## John102 (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, over the summer I'll have practice at both.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

I nag you, but may I join?
Also, what's with the name?


----------



## Trela (May 18, 2009)

A clan, eh Ryudo?

Hmm...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

I'm a little unsure John.
You have some areas you need to work on.
You tend to stick with the same tactics and I begin to get smart to them before you consider changing.
And you need to try to be cautious and not miss the edge.
But I think you'll get better so I'll let you in. :]

Xela, I'm not sure if you have what I'm looking for...
I'm trying to get people who can predict their opponents and then massacre them.
You could get a tryout if you want?
But later, I gotta go do some stuff.


----------



## John102 (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I'm a little unsure John.
> You have some areas you need to work on.
> You tend to stick with the same tactics and I begin to get smart to them before you consider changing.
> And you need to try to be cautious and not miss the edge.
> ...


Yeah, I see what you mean by getting better. You saw how much better my wolf got by just facing you a couple of times. Plus I'm starting to watch some of Vista's videos, he's a real good wolf main(well, he actually main ampharados, but that another story)


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> A clan, eh Ryudo?
> 
> Hmm...


Lol.
This is a MKW clan that I made a SSBB division too.
We've been around for a while, unsure as to when it started.
Maybe you could ally? :3


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, fighting higher up players tends to increase your own skill level if you pay attention to them, AiB is a great place for that.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 18, 2009)

If I'm skilled enough...

Toad Kart 64
Base Name: ToadK
FC: 2878-9251-3509 ( I know it by heart which is kinda pathetic, amirite?)


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

I know my MKW FC by heart.
3738-1790-1576
That's my main, the below one is for TBT so my main doesn't get cluttered.

Want a tryout?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 18, 2009)

Oh and Ryudo your already on my friend list, yesterday when me, you, Hub, and John were brawling I added you.

Got so close to pwning your Lame & Watch....


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I know my MKW FC by heart.
> 3738-1790-1576
> That's my main, the below one is for TBT so my main doesn't get cluttered.
> 
> Want a tryout?


Sure. 

Wait a minute...

Do I have to beat you to pass?

If so I'm screwed...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Lulz at people giving my G&W nick names because he owns. 
Brawl now?


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2009)

I thought everyone from MKW.com joind WiiFriends. :| Anyways I'll tryout, and probably not make it but *shrugs*.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 18, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I thought everyone from MKW.com joind WiiFriends. :| Anyways I'll tryout, and probably not make it but *shrugs*.


WIIFRIENDS IS FOR FAGOTS.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Lulz at people giving my G&W nick names because he owns.
> Brawl now?


Yeah I can brawl now.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Wii friends is boring as hell.
Screw that idiot Rex for making it.
It stole some of MKW.com's members and then died, it hurt the forums in the end.
Sean you can tryout after toad.

I'll host.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 18, 2009)

How good do we have to be?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> How good do we have to be?


Good enough to beat me?
Preferrably a lot.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 18, 2009)

Uh.... I'll try!

Ok I'm ready to brawl.


----------



## djman900 (May 18, 2009)

dj joins


----------



## John102 (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


someone is cocky.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In what way? o.0
That literally is my requirement.
That IS the requirement of any sane recruiter for a clan.

GGs Toad.
As usual, the heavyweight class rapes G&W.
For all my concerns, you're in.
And the diddy rapist wants in? o=
Okay then. :}


----------



## John102 (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.O

Toad must be purrrrrrty good.

what did he main?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3D, that always gets my G&W bad, same with Ike, Falco, and Marth.

And if someone would be so kind, can you post the url of this page?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 18, 2009)

Lol, my sister was watching me brawl you and when I used Meta Knight and Diddy Kong, she was like "What the heck are you doing?? They suck against Game&Watch!"

And I was like "I know, I just wanna see what happens."

And I saw what happened: I got raped.


----------



## John102 (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7185491/2/?x=20#new


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falco hmm? I'm in luck. But when you fight me I'm going to suck. Haven't played Wii at all in 2 months.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Lol, my sister was watching me brawl you and when I used Meta Knight and Diddy Kong, she was like "What the heck are you doing?? They suck against Game&Watch!"
> 
> And I was like "I know, I just wanna see what happens."
> 
> And I saw what happened: I got raped.


Lol.
But you need to remember the parachute breaks through your up B.


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2009)

Ah wait, that's right I don't have all characters. >:O


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I realize that, but it damages you as well. It's a good tactic for if you're just trying to raise the opponents damage.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Ah wait, that's right I don't have all characters. >:O


o=
Tryout now? :}

@toad, no, not if i do it right.
I kept failing through all of our matches. XD


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2009)

Oh yeah, 4683.5201.0558


----------



## John102 (May 18, 2009)

John102
Base name:John
FC:0301-9498-3002
Wolf eats babyz


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. But I can still win with Fox. Maybe.


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2009)

And I'm ready.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, 4683.5201.0558


Okay, I'll go make the room.
And I would like it if those who join the SSBB division also get active on the clan thread at mkw.com


----------



## John102 (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u.


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2009)

M'kay.


----------



## Hub12 (May 18, 2009)

Ugh...There's nothing to do so I guess I'll join. Co-leader and Trainor pl0x. =]

3D eh? MWHAHAHA.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 18, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ugh...There's nothing to do so I guess I'll join. Co-leader and Trainor pl0x. =]
> 
> 3D eh? MWHAHAHA.


You? Co-Leader? MWAHAHAHAHA

Jk. You could probably beat me, so I can't really talk, but will there even be a Co-Leader?


----------



## Trela (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Lol I'm late to this )

I dunno if I can. I'm nusy with another Clan over at TTC, and I'm about to start my secret project.

=Trela=


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 18, 2009)

Ryudo, add my friend code to the front page

2878-9251-3509


----------



## Hub12 (May 18, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! Oh! Is this the one where I'm involved? Or CAN I get involved?


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2009)

I suck now.
I used to be able to get an inch close to winning.
I guess 3 months can do a lot.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Yes it can. o:
If you can spruce up and practice a bit, I think you'll make it next time. :]

@Hub, But do I want a Nub... hmm...
Fine. :/


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I suck now.
> I used to be able to get an inch close to winning.
> I guess 3 months can do a lot.


And I hate it, my sister came down and turned the AC up to 85 degrees So I kept slipping on mah controller >:O


----------



## Trela (May 18, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Oh! Oh! Is this the one where I'm involved? Or CAN I get involved?


Nope. It's....

Secreter :O GASP!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the forum you are going to make over the Summer?


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 18, 2009)

can I join please?

i dont have Mario Kart Wii though, but i got Brawl.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Oh noez, a noob is looking at this topic. o:
It be Jawsh.

I can give you a tryout in a bit, have to take a shower first.
Now the Epic Muse walks in. :O


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 18, 2009)

alrighty then, i wilk have my code here soon.


----------



## Lelouch (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Oh noez, a noob is looking at this topic. o:
> It be Jawsh.
> 
> I can give you a tryout in a bit, have to take a shower first.
> Now the Epic Muse walks in. :O


Hey hey hey!! Keep talking like that and i'll stop this!! 
Anyway I have no problem having a SSBB division but if it starts causing problems with the MKW division it's out! We don't need a SSBB division so just be happy i'm letting you do this!

Wow my 1st post.......lol!!


----------



## Hub12 (May 18, 2009)

Meh. I'll practice with you anyways Ryudo. 

Tomorrow.


----------



## Muse (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Oh noez, a noob is looking at this topic. o:
> It be Jawsh.
> 
> I can give you a tryout in a bit, have to take a shower first.
> Now the Epic Muse walks in. :O


So much for my ninja skills. >_>;
I like the "clan" (?) name. c:


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 18, 2009)

my info.....

code: 4554-0731-8535
nickname: GOLIE
i cant tonight but maybe sometime tommorow. maybe.


----------



## Hub12 (May 18, 2009)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Here's a cookie.

*Gives cookie*


----------



## Cyber85 (May 18, 2009)

hey can me and my friend try out..


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> hey can me and my friend try out..


Sure. :]
FC?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know you <3 it.

Yay, I caused Lelouch to post. 
But he doesn't deserve a quote. :r


----------



## Hub12 (May 18, 2009)

Muse can back to tbt because he missed me and thought I was hawt. Lmfao. RIGHT!? xD

Muse mains who?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Muse can back to tbt because he missed me and thought I was hawt. Lmfao. RIGHT!? xD
> 
> Muse mains who?


No one, he rapes with all. o:
Tee-bee-tee can never be left. :s


----------



## Hub12 (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liez.



My Olimar>Muse's. >:l

I have one question for you Ryudo.

Do you wanna get supersoniced?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 18, 2009)

Please tell me we use items in this clan...

<small><small>I'm guessing it's a no. ._.</small></small>


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Please tell me we use items in this clan...
> 
> <small><small>I'm guessing it's a no. ._.</small></small>


Yeah. And we'll all play with our Wiimotes and battle on 75m too!
<small><small>
/sarcasm/</small></small>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Please tell me we use items in this clan...
> 
> <small><small>I'm guessing it's a no. ._.</small></small>


Why would we...?
Have you ever played in a tournament style match Tye?
Items are for casuals. 
Now if there was a way to turn off items in MKW... nah, that'd be boring. :O


----------



## Tyeforce (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but it's not like this is a tournament... And items aren't for casuals. Items are for people who like to have FUN. And I'm far from casual, anyway.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Why in hell would you use items in a CW?
That'd make no sense. :l

Items are good for a FFA or fun match but not a pro match.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Why in hell would you use items in a CW?
> That'd make no sense. :l
> 
> Items are good for a FFA or fun match but not a pro match.


CW? What's that stand for?

And why not? If there's no money on the line, then why not have the most fun you can? The biggest new feature in Brawl is Final Smashes, so taking away Smash Balls is like a sin! =P


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CW=Clan Wars, it's what clans do. 
And final smashes are overpowered, especially for Sonic, Snake, and Fox.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why would there be no items in clan wars?

And OF COURSE Final Smashes are over powered! Why do you think they're called FINAL Smashes? And _every_ Final Smash can be dodged. I know, I can do it.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if a person is skilled with it and on a small stage.

Items would just cause too much chaos Tye.

I don't get your first sentence though... :/


----------



## Tyeforce (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can be skilled with items and on any stage, too. And chaos is good! FUN!

And how do you not understand that...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe becauseb it's 12:47 and I'm sleepy?
Still, it's meant as a "skill" fight rather than item luck.
Which is very contradicting to MKW.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares if there's a little but of luck thrown in? That's what makes it fun. Unpredictable is fun! Just playing on the same old stages with the same old attacks gets very boring... Items mixes it up a bit and makes the game more interesting.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do I state this... it's called playing on a "professional" level.

*falls asleep*

I'll pick this up tomorrow. o:


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why use labels? It doesn't matter what other "professionals" do. And really, you can't call yourself a "professional" unless you make money from it, which you're not. These clan wars are just for fun, right? Then why conform to tournament standards if you don't have to?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explain how to dodge G&W's and Fox/Falco/Wolf's plz.


----------



## Joe (May 19, 2009)

I wanna join ^-^


----------



## Silverstorms (May 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I wanna join ^-^


Go away.

     From Ryudo.


----------



## Joe (May 19, 2009)

But I am getting into Brawl now. 

Even though I don't know how to unlock characters, I'm on like 30% on the Substance Mission or w.e it's called.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> But I am getting into Brawl now.
> 
> Even though I don't know how to unlock characters, I'm on like 30% on the Substance Mission or w.e it's called.


I thought you sold it  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Joe (May 19, 2009)

I did?
XD
Well I leant it to Colm Fitzi, & I got it back like a week ago, & put it in today.
So I think I still have it


----------



## Hub12 (May 19, 2009)

COME ON JOE YOU CAN DO IT! I KNOW YOU CAN. xD


----------



## Joe (May 19, 2009)

OMG. I AM UR BRAWL FRIEND !!! 
Silver I'll Brawl you tomorrow at 5pm?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 19, 2009)

Oh.......K.


----------



## Hub12 (May 19, 2009)

Joe...why not brawl now? =[


----------



## Joe (May 19, 2009)

Stupid mum is watching TV
About strictest parents. xD
I can Brawl tomorrow


----------



## Hub12 (May 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Stupid mum is watching TV
> About strictest parents. xD
> I can Brawl tomorrow


Okay then.

:3


----------



## Joe (May 19, 2009)

Your going Down.


----------



## Hub12 (May 19, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Your going Down.


Yesh. I know I am... YOU'RE THE BEST BRAWLER EVER!/Sarcasm

xDDD I hoped you practiced


----------



## Joe (May 19, 2009)

I sure did  & I sure am.
But I still don't know how to unlock characters. I like Link


----------



## Hub12 (May 19, 2009)

Lol Joe.

Silvarr!!!!

Brawl?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...air dodge? Skill? And they're called Final Smashes for a reason... They're _supposed_ to KO you!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck air dodging them. Their range is far too big.

I agree with the second part, though.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I've managed to dodge every Final Smash without getting hit before. =P


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I'm a little unsure John.
> You have some areas you need to work on.
> You tend to stick with the same tactics and I begin to get smart to them before you consider changing.
> And you need to try to be cautious and not miss the edge.
> ...


I put up a match with Horus and almost beat DJ.
I can really predict your gaymanwatch once you grab me and juggle 
me.
Ill work hard for tryouts though.
Whats with teh naMe?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bunneh is an awesome name


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 19, 2009)

I know it's predictable, your task is countering it. 
DJ hasn't beat me once in 1v1 in about three weeks?
We have very close matches though.
Bunneh=Epic
Silver join? =D
Tye, just realize it is a no on items, enough said.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 19, 2009)

Bumpz. o:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 19, 2009)

I'll join!


Oh wait, I haaz my own clan.
OH NOEZ WE FINDED A CLAN WARZ BUDDEH! =D


----------



## Hub12 (May 19, 2009)

[quote="Toon]I'll join!


Oh wait, I haaz my own clan.
OH NOEZ WE FINDED A CLAN WARZ BUDDEH! =D[/quote]YESH!!! =D

Sorry Ryudo. I haz mah Original Clanz. =)


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 19, 2009)

Huh?
Er... arrange a CW sometime?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 19, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]I'll join!
> 
> 
> Oh wait, I haaz my own clan.
> OH NOEZ WE FINDED A CLAN WARZ BUDDEH! =D


YESH!!! =D

Sorry Ryudo. I haz mah Original Clanz. =)[/quote]Hub, how DARE you join the side whose leader cant win! 
D=


----------



## Hub12 (May 19, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]I'll join!
> 
> 
> Oh wait, I haaz my own clan.
> OH NOEZ WE FINDED A CLAN WARZ BUDDEH! =D


YESH!!! =D

Sorry Ryudo. I haz mah Original Clanz. =)[/quote]Hub, how DARE you join the side whose leader cant win! 
D=[/quote]He tempted me with kookies.... D= 


Hub12  is sowwie....


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 19, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]I'll join!
> 
> 
> Oh wait, I haaz my own clan.
> OH NOEZ WE FINDED A CLAN WARZ BUDDEH! =D


YESH!!! =D

Sorry Ryudo. I haz mah Original Clanz. =)[/quote]Hub, how DARE you join the side whose leader cant win! 
D=[/quote]What does that mean? o;


----------



## Cyber85 (May 19, 2009)

yo ryuudo dragon can we have our one on one now? to see if im in the clan or just for fun


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 19, 2009)

Okay. o:
But you put an extra u and skipped an o. :O
I'll host.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tye, just realize it is a no on items, enough said.


Then count me out. Sorry. I'm not playing if I can't have fun.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you'll never join a SSBB clan then. lulz.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless...I make an FUN clan! Yeah! And I'll call it RMUI; Real Men Use Items!







It's true!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fail...
Well GL with that? o.0


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hub, how DARE you join the side whose leader cant win! 
D=[/quote]What does that mean? o;[/quote]It means my TL can PWN yo Link.
xP


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 19, 2009)

Toon][quote="ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hub, how DARE you join the side whose leader cant win! 
D=[/quote]What does that mean? o;[/quote]It means my TL can PWN yo Link.
xP[/quote]Well I use G&W.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is it "fail"?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means my TL can PWN yo ]Well I use G&W. [/quote]all the easier.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it is. xP

And TLM, I am far better now.
You'll have a tough time fighting me now. :]


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL I GUESS WE'LL FIND OUT THEN1!






<small><small><small>Once Hub mail me $47.99....</small></small></small>


----------



## Hub12 (May 19, 2009)

Toon][quote="ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means my TL can PWN yo Link.
xP[/quote]Well I use G&W. [/quote]all the easier.[/quote]Wash out. He uses overpowered smashes. >_>


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edit: Never mind


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 19, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wash out. He uses overpowered smashes. >_>[/quote]me or him?


----------



## Hub12 (May 19, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all the easier.[/quote]Wash out. He uses overpowered smashes. >_>[/quote]me or him?[/quote]Ryudo.

Mr.G&W has overpowered smashes. :/


----------



## Plopz? (May 19, 2009)

any room for me??


----------



## Plopz? (May 19, 2009)

Actually NVM


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 19, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me or him?[/quote]Ryudo.

Mr.G&W has overpowered smashes. :/[/quote]TL has a double smash.


Hub, you know damn well that it kills you when i hit.


----------



## Hub12 (May 19, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me or him?[/quote]Ryudo.

Mr.G&W has overpowered smashes. :/[/quote]TL has a double smash.


Hub, you know damn well that it kills you when i hit.[/quote]Yesh it does. But But But Ryudo does this key smash(Wahtevee it's called) and then uses a smash. ;o


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 19, 2009)

Plopz? said:
			
		

> Actually NVM


What? D:
You want tryout? :l
And TLM, you haven't faced me in a long time.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, because you say so?  <_<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 19, 2009)

Anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 19, 2009)

I'm unsure.
Kinda don't feel like Brawl.


----------



## John102 (May 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I'm unsure.
> Kinda don't feel like Brawl.


did you ever brawl cyber?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 19, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he's playing AC right now.

Oh wait, ever not even. XD
Yeah, last night.


----------



## John102 (May 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. that's funny.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have the right to do that. Only Fail Blog has that power. XD


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liez.
I be the Chuck Norris of the 2D realm. >


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, but brawl is 2.5D.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ryudo = Mr. Game & Watch

=P


----------



## Joe (May 20, 2009)

Brawl anyone?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 20, 2009)

I'll brawl you Joe.


----------



## Joe (May 20, 2009)

How bout now?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 20, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## Hub12 (May 20, 2009)

Across this new divide.....
Across this new divide.....
Across this new divide.....


----------



## Joe (May 20, 2009)

Kay lemme get my FC.
:]
Hub wanna come?
I have you .


----------



## Hub12 (May 20, 2009)

Sure... =]


----------



## Joe (May 20, 2009)

Go easy on me .

1418-8674-2830


----------



## Silverstorms (May 20, 2009)

No.

Fc is in sig.


----------



## Joe (May 20, 2009)

I'll brawl in 15 mins.


----------



## Hub12 (May 20, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I'll brawl in 15 mins.


........


----------



## Joe (May 20, 2009)

sowwy. my mum wants to watch the news.


----------



## Hub12 (May 20, 2009)

...*Twitch*


----------



## Joe (May 20, 2009)

I'm ready,
Open room.


----------



## Hub12 (May 20, 2009)

Hub12 Open!


----------



## Joe (May 20, 2009)

I'm so confused. I think I'm joining :]


----------



## Hub12 (May 20, 2009)

Joe!!! Join Axel. That is me.


----------



## Joe (May 20, 2009)

I'm getting disconnected when I try to join.


----------



## Hub12 (May 20, 2009)

Welcome to Brawl wi-fi.


----------



## Joe (May 20, 2009)

I think I have an open one. I kept on getting DC'd from your one.


----------



## Joe (May 20, 2009)

K Joining. \
DC'd


----------



## Hub12 (May 20, 2009)

JUST KEEP TRYING LIKE WHEN WE DID IN ACCF. xD


----------



## Joe (May 20, 2009)

XD
Good times. 
We were addicted to Wi-Fi'n. XD

YAYY
IMA BE NESS.


----------



## Joe (May 20, 2009)

Gah., I suck.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 20, 2009)

I don't know if I passsed or not xd


----------



## Joe (May 20, 2009)

Who's Logan?


----------



## Joe (May 20, 2009)

Wasn't I good? ^=-^


----------



## TomNook2085 (May 20, 2009)

Hey i'll join by atleast trying out with u

5413-1595-4042

CHWDR


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 21, 2009)

Needs more bump.


----------



## Cyber85 (May 21, 2009)

give me a minute


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 21, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> give me a minute


For what?
Lol.


----------



## Cyber85 (May 21, 2009)

im getting on now


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 21, 2009)

Oh. o:
I have to get my Homework done, sorry. :<


----------



## Cyber85 (May 21, 2009)

when u finish tell me


----------



## Joe (May 23, 2009)

I WANNA JOIN >:]


----------



## Silverstorms (May 23, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I WANNA JOIN >:]


GL Joe!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 23, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I WANNA JOIN >:]


Brawl me sometime? =D


----------



## Joe (May 23, 2009)

yes tomorrow [=


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

Needs more <big><big><big>*Bump*</big></big></big>


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

Poor poor Ryudo...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Poor poor Ryudo...


NoU silvah!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 30, 2009)

Needs more members. o:


----------



## Gnome (May 30, 2009)

I just thought of an idea. =P I could record matches for you gaiz.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I just thought of an idea. =P I could record matches for you gaiz.


In what? o.0


----------



## Demolator40 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ummmmmmmmmm...... I'll try out. My FC is 1676-3647-3940. Power to the pika. Ask hub for my review I probably think I'm better than I am.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 1, 2009)

Sweet, I love fighting Pikachus, G&W <3 pika spam!

Wanna brawl now? o:


----------



## Demolator40 (Jun 1, 2009)

what's your brawl FC?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 1, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> what's your brawl FC?


Check my sig?

I'll go make the room.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh well. I have training to do. Least I'm not a n00b.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 1, 2009)

Not too bad.
Try not to be so predictable with your spam, especially against my G&W. :3
But a no for now.
You can try again sometime though. :]


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 1, 2009)

Demo. Looks like you have some Training to do.  D:<


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 1, 2009)

i wanna join but we havent had our match yet.. ill kill you with my pika spam :3


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 1, 2009)

Id join this.

I pown hub off the face of the earth 

j/k huby


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 1, 2009)

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> i wanna join but we havent had our match yet.. ill kill you with my pika spam :3


You do realize the bucket eats pika spam right? 
Whenever I face a pika, I spam the bucket. :]

I'll play you tomorrow chub. o:


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 1, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O

looking forward to it


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 6, 2009)

Bump, needs more members so we can find a proper war. :<


----------



## MygL (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol ryudo, why dont you go to AiB, to see if moar people want to join?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 6, 2009)

I dunno, I'm thinking about that. :O


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 12, 2009)

All members join the new clan site please.
http://bunneh.darkbb.com


----------



## John102 (Jun 12, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> All members join the new clan site please.
> http://bunneh.darkbb.com


I done joined.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 12, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw, now post. :v


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 27, 2009)

Well this is going well...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 27, 2009)

Very well.


----------



## lloydcaine (Jun 27, 2009)

I'll Join My SSBB Fc:
3909-9317-9833
Name:V3N0M


----------

